# 2.0T megasquirt spark advance table



## Flipdriver80 (Jul 17, 2004)

can someone please post a screen cap of their spark table. i've been fiddling with my car for that past 2 days trying to get it right... is there any set parameters for setting spark advance on a turbo car? right now i'm just going off what people have told me and it isn't really working... thanks http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Flipdriver80 (Jul 17, 2004)

bump


----------



## ValveCoverGasket (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: 2.0T megasquirt spark advance table (Flipdriver80)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Flipdriver80* »_ is there any set parameters for setting spark advance on a turbo car? 

nothing thats specifically different than any other MS setup...
ive posted a couple maps in my long 16vT thread in the 16v forum...should get you close enough to start tuning


----------



## VWralley (Mar 30, 2002)

*Re: 2.0T megasquirt spark advance table (ValveCoverGasket)*

from VCG post


----------



## ValveCoverGasket (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: 2.0T megasquirt spark advance table (VWralley)*

ive got an updated one i should post...didnt realize that one was that out of date
in fact ill try to remember to do that tonight.


----------



## VWralley (Mar 30, 2002)

*Re: 2.0T megasquirt spark advance table (ValveCoverGasket)*

please do http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## PeOpLeG60T (Jul 5, 2004)

yeah i wanna see too


----------



## ValveCoverGasket (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: (PeOpLeG60T)*

heres fuel and spark, while im at it
























tuned to ~12.5 under boost up top, and working great so far


----------



## PeOpLeG60T (Jul 5, 2004)

wow sweet!








big thanks il give it a go when the turbo gets back from rebuilt


----------



## PeOpLeG60T (Jul 5, 2004)

okay now the EDIS is working well ill test this map tonigth !!! 
and hey VCG why are you selling those MS kits? switched to another management?


----------



## ValveCoverGasket (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: (PeOpLeG60T)*

good to hear, let me know how the map works out for you...

no, these are just off of a couple cars were rebuilding. complete packages though, tuning cable, modified ecus to run spark, wiring harness, etc


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: 2.0T megasquirt spark advance table (Flipdriver80)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Flipdriver80* »_can someone please post a screen cap of their spark table. 

*30*
Works good.


----------



## ValveCoverGasket (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: 2.0T megasquirt spark advance table (need_a_VR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *need_a_VR6* »_
*30*
Works good.


----------



## Andrew Stauffer (Oct 2, 2000)

*Re: 2.0T megasquirt spark advance table (ValveCoverGasket)*

'ats alotta wiring to run a locked set up


----------



## PeOpLeG60T (Jul 5, 2004)

*Re: (ValveCoverGasket)*

hey this fuel map is for a 1.8 16v i guess? or is it a 2 l ?


----------



## TehLonz (Oct 5, 2006)

*Re: (PeOpLeG60T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PeOpLeG60T* »_hey this fuel map is for a 1.8 16v i guess? or is it a 2 l ?


In my gut I wanna say 1.8. Either way its gonna need tweaking/tuning for everyones setup.


----------



## PeOpLeG60T (Jul 5, 2004)

i thougth it was 1.8 from his 16v build thread but who knows maybe he had another one for a 2 l







i know VE maps are unique to each engine was just curious . my main concern nown is the spark map ... had to do overtime tonigth at the shop and it was already dark when i went back home and had some stuff to do so this will be for tomorrow


----------



## ValveCoverGasket (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: (PeOpLeG60T)*

its for my 1.8l
regardless though youd be tuning and tweaking it even if it was for a 2L...its just something to get you close


----------



## PeOpLeG60T (Jul 5, 2004)

just loaded the spark map and it works wonders ! ECU reacts well , throttle reacts well didn't tried it yet under load ... at least i installed a catalysor and i could hear if it pings but ill drive it the safe way until i install a knock box of some kind


----------



## ValveCoverGasket (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: (PeOpLeG60T)*

awesome http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## PeOpLeG60T (Jul 5, 2004)

okay so some more testing on the road i went on boot till 170kpa was raining a bit so was loosing traction 
the engine starts rigth away with this map and revvs pretty good
kinda powerful feeling too and i dont know if it's me but mybig t3-t04b seems to spoolup rather quickly compared to the factory ignition i guess it's more advance
i dont know maps yet but i wanna know what type of map it is. is it an agressive one or a conservative? and how do you tune a spark map? at the limit of the knock for the optimal power? 
didn't went over 6krpm yet will try it carefully on a dry road and with a buddy monitoring the laptop
im kinda stressed about not being optimal i just dont wanna break anything with a faulty AFR under boost or whatever
does a spark map can destroy anything if she's not corect? didn't heard any ping sound still. and i REALLY love my high flow cat ... sound is just perfect for my ears

and i saw 41 celcius MAT at 4300 rpm @ 164kpa sure it's not a really hot sunny day was dark under the rain seems good? 
lots of question im a kinda newbie at tuning stuff


_Modified by PeOpLeG60T at 2:40 AM 8-30-2007_


----------



## ValveCoverGasket (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: (PeOpLeG60T)*

its a fairly conservative map...wasnt tuned a dyno. my gti has fairly low compression compared to some of the other turbo cars ive seen running around the forums, so i think theres more room to crank up the spark if youve got ~8:1 c/r.
and yes, a spark map can kill the motor if its not right...


----------



## PeOpLeG60T (Jul 5, 2004)

*Re: (ValveCoverGasket)*

i am actually approx 8:1 cr
and how do you tune a spark map? do you have the knock input?


----------



## chadr (Feb 12, 2000)

*Re: (PeOpLeG60T)*

to tune a spark map to get the most power you tune one cell at a time on a dyno. you increase/decrease the advance to obtain max power and also make sure you're not knocking (make up some ear phones that are called det cans to amplify the sound). Or you can go with a knock sensor but I think that just picks up a bunch of noise and shows false knock above 5k rpm. I've got the knocksense and it seems good for less than 5k rpm. I've yet to try it on the engine since i installed my turbo though.
Oh, and I am too using vcg's maps on my 2.0l. All I did was scale the fuel table by 110%, but the same fuel increase could have been done using req fuel too i suppose.


----------



## PeOpLeG60T (Jul 5, 2004)

interesting !!!
i was working on a starting VE map from a 2l 8v T we been trying to tune it with the narrow band but it sucks... we manage to keep it rich ... been "tuning" till 7 psi the stock audi WG setting but i got a little controller with a switch who goes to 12 psi and she's waving at me like
" pushhhhhh meeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee yeaahh puuuusssshhhhhhhhhhhhhhh"

i think ill give VCG's map a try with a rescaling . you rescale in megalog viewer?? i seen this button option


----------



## ValveCoverGasket (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: (PeOpLeG60T)*

youre going to melt your motor trying to tune anything above idle with a narrowband.


----------



## chadr (Feb 12, 2000)

*Re: (PeOpLeG60T)*

thats quite scary you are tuning using a narrowband on a turbo engine, but you can do the scaling in megatune and maybe megalogviewer too. You can simply adjust the req fuel - no need to scale the tables.
however, i like to scale my fuel table so that the max numbers are around 200 so I get better resolution with the tuning. If you double the numbers on your fuel table then you have to divide the req fuel in half. I think that is how it works - its been about 9 months since I did that when my engine was NA.


----------



## PeOpLeG60T (Jul 5, 2004)

i just can't afford a wideband system rigth now i wish i could ! anyone got a used LC-1 ?


----------



## L33t A2 (Aug 5, 2003)

*Re: (PeOpLeG60T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PeOpLeG60T* »_i just can't afford a wideband system rigth now i wish i could ! anyone got a used LC-1 ?

dude its like 175-200 bux, its a priceless investment if you are running standalone, if you run too lean under load youll destroy the engine, spend 200 now or risk spending 2000 later


----------



## Junkyardrabbit (Jul 7, 2003)

*Re: (L33t A2)*

bump, cuz I'm gonna use this to get my car runin.....some day


----------



## ValveCoverGasket (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: (PeOpLeG60T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PeOpLeG60T* »_i just can't afford a wideband system rigth now i wish i could ! anyone got a used LC-1 ?

you shouldnt be running your untuned motor with a narrowband as your only source of feedback...


----------



## Flipdriver80 (Jul 17, 2004)

wow this thread is starting to get somewhere lol. i made it like 2 months ago. i gotta get my spark map up but right now at 100kpa its at 27 or so and at 200kpa at 6000rpms its at 22 or so. i tried turning the spark down further un the upper rpm range but the car just makes a low thudding noise aka, the spark is to retarded.


----------

